# Itchy hedgie



## G_Fiero87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just noticed that my hedgie was itching a little bit more than normal today. Could be dry weather/climate up here this time of year, but noticed he was itching his sides with his back legs - much like our dogs do this time of year. Anything I can put on his sides/back area to maybe help him out some? Read in a few posts about people giving their hedgie an oatmeal bath - that allright for the little guy? -Ben


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Ben,
I have been breeding hedgies for a few years now and at one point in time I had a hedgehog with Mites. She would not stop scratching and she was losing more quills than usual (usual loss of quills is Max. 5-6 a week- depending on season). If you think its the weather than it will probably pass. And what you can do to help is put a heating pad under the nest box on the outside of the cage and get some Hot Spot spray that they sell at your local wal-mart. This did wonders for Sanya Marie (My hedgie). But if its mites you may have to take it to the vet. You could try tho a over the counter mite spray that they sell at pet stores for birds. They also have some mite shampoo that would probably work. Anything you can use on a cat you can use on a hedgie. And Flea shampoo has the same active ingredients in it as Mite shampoo (Permethrin) so if you cant find the mite shampoo use a regular Flee Shampoo. HAppy Jacks is a really good brand for small animals like hedgies and ferrets. I hope this helps.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Mite shampoo isn't good for cats or hedgies :? 

G_Fiero87, you could try some flax seed oil. Just put a little bit mixed with warm water on his back during his bath. Just keep an eye out in case it's mites like the other poster suggested. You don't want to be using mite shampoo because it's very strong and can probably poison your hedgie. Most people suggest using Revolution (it goes on their back in several doses), which is your safest option.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

What is the best mite shampoo to use on a hedgie?

What size Revolution do you purchase?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

wewerebound said:


> What is the best mite shampoo to use on a hedgie?
> 
> What size Revolution do you purchase?


Don't use mite shampoo. A lot can go wrong while using it.

I believe you get the kitten size Revolution... but you might want to do a search on it in the forums (search box is top right) to find out more about the dosage


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you know where you can get it without a prescription?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

wewerebound said:


> Do you know where you can get it without a prescription?


I think you can buy it online, but really, it's not much of a hassle going to a vet for the prescription...


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't trust the places online, simply because you need a prescription for them and they may not be regulated.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a "buyer beware" warning, sometimes, medical supplies bought online can be expired. So just a heads up. If you chose to buy online, just understand the risks.


----------



## Kitta Furen (Jan 12, 2012)

Where does one get flaxseed oil? Is it something that would be sold in a small town pet store?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Flaxseed oil is usually in pharmacies, or grocery stores with a pharmacy section. You can find it with the other vitamins/supplements, generally near the fish oil. If you get it, make sure you get the capsules, they last longer than the plain oil. You can pop holes in the capsules with a small pin or something.


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Mite shampoo isn't good for cats or hedgies :?
> 
> G_Fiero87, you could try some flax seed oil. Just put a little bit mixed with warm water on his back during his bath. Just keep an eye out in case it's mites like the other poster suggested. You don't want to be using mite shampoo because it's very strong and can probably poison your hedgie. Most people suggest using Revolution (it goes on their back in several doses), which is your safest option.


You can us it on hedgies. What could go wrong? Nothing. Except a allergic reaction which hardly ever happens. It like telling somebody Your cat has fleas but dont give it a flea bath, dont make sence. 
If its safe enough for a bird, I think its safe enough for a hedgehog, birds preen and clean themselves too if its poison in their mouths that u worry about. Animal Mite spray and shampoos are designed for Animals, that means that they can lick themselfs and do whatever they normally do, safely.

Mite spray is safe for them.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

HedgeQuarters said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > Mite shampoo isn't good for cats or hedgies :?
> ...


Actually, Revolution is the safest for mites. Mite shampoo is not recommended for most animals because it has lots of chemicals in it (none of my vets would ever suggest a mite shampoo to my cats or to my hogs. They all use Revolution which is safer, and more effective). If you read a lot of recent vet articles, they warn against using them because there have been many cases of mite shampoo causing health problems.

What could go wrong? Well, for one thing, a hedgehog can accidentally drink the water, or get it up his nose, in which case it can cause severe health issues. My hedgehog always ends up lapping up water, or getting some on his face/eyes if he is in a bath, which I can hardly think is a good thing, especially if it's full of medicine to kill off living things.


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

I disagree with HedgeQuarters. If there is any possibility of a hedgie reacting badly and there is another safe option, why risk it? These animals are very small, some only 5 ounces. You may not see a reaction right away, but again, why risk it. I have never seen any of the experienced hedgie owners or breeders say anything but don't use anything other than Revolution for mite treatment. I trust them. They keep our hedgies safe. That is our job, too, IMO.


----------

